# Feral Pigeon



## micheel (Aug 4, 2008)

Feral pigeons are found in large numbers in cities and towns all over the world.Its Habitats include various open and semi-open environments, including agricultural and urban areas. Feral Pigeons have been associated with a variety of human diseases, including histoplasmosis and cryptococcosis.
------------
micheel
social media marketing


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

micheel said:


> Feral pigeons are found in large numbers in cities and towns all over the world.Its Habitats include various open and semi-open environments, including agricultural and urban areas. Feral Pigeons have been associated with a variety of human diseases, including histoplasmosis and cryptococcosis.
> ------------
> micheel
> social media marketing


And your point is???????????//


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Can my pigeons make me sick?
Do Pigeons Spread Disease? In a word 'no'! All wild birds have the potential to pass on diseases to other birds and to human beings but the chances of this happening are a million to one, certainly in the case of human beings. Pigeons are no more likely to transmit diseases to human beings than any other species of wild bird.
Why then do we read horror stories in the media every day about the 60 or 70 fatal diseases that pigeons are capable of transmitting to human beings? Because the pest control industry and those that have a vested commercial interest in controlling pigeons have a very efficient propaganda machine constantly churning out scare stories designed to sell their products. Pest control is a multi-billion dollar industry worldwide and culling (killing or removing) pigeons and selling proofing products represents a large proportion of the profits within this industry. Because scientific research has proved that culling pigeons is a completely ineffective method of control the pest control industry has to scare the public into believing that they need to be concerned about pigeons. The best way to do that is to link pigeons with diseases.
We read more and more reports about scientific and medical research programs proving the links between pigeons and disease in human beings. What we do not ask and what we are never told is who funds these research programs? Could it be the pest control industry? It seems more and more likely that this is the case. If these research programs are funded by the industry that benefits from the control of the species that is being researched (in this case pigeons) can we really believe the statistics that we read?
What we do know, however, is that the real experts all agree that there is no tangible health risk to human beings from contact with pigeons:
Mike Everett, spokesman for the Royal Society for the Protection of Birds said, in The Big Issue Magazine, February 2001: "The whole 'rats with wings' thing is just emotive nonsense. There is no evidence to show that they (pigeons) spread disease.
The Chief Veterinary Officer, when addressing the House of Lords in 2000 on the issue of pigeons in Trafalger Square was asked if the large number of pigeons in the Square represented a health risk to human beings. The Chief Veterinary Officer told The House that in his opinion they did not.
Charlotte Donnelly, an American bird control expert told the Cincinnati Environment Advisory Council in her report to them: "The truth is that the vast majority of people are at little or no health risk from pigeons and probably have a greater chance of being struck by lightening than contracting a serious disease from pigeons."
Guy Merchant, Director of The Pigeon Control Advisory Service (PICAS) says, when talking about the transmission of disease by pigeons: "If we believed everything we read in the media about pigeons and the farcical propaganda distributed by the pest control industry we would never leave our homes. The fact of the matter is that there is probably a greater risk to human health from contact with domestic pets such as cats, dogs and caged birds."
David A Palmer (B.V.Sc., M.R.C.V.S) said in an article entitled 'Pigeon Lung Disease Fatality and Health Risk from Ferals': "Obviously, since all these Allergic Extrinsic Alveolitis disease syndromes rely on the involved person having a very specific allergy before any disease, involving respiratory distress and very unusually death, can possibly be seen, it really makes absolute nonsense for a popular daily newspaper to suggest that pigeons present a health hazard and presumably need eliminating for the well-being of the nations health.
If there was any real chance of pigeons spreading disease to human beings we would see epidemics amongst pigeon fanciers that race pigeons and spend much of their time in dusty pigeon lofts. We would also see all those involved with the rehabilitation of pigeons in wildlife hospitals worldwide dropping like flies. The facts speak for themselves.

Quoted from the e-book that you can get from me, for free. See signature.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> Feral Pigeons have been associated with a variety of human diseases, including histoplasmosis and cryptococcosis.


Funny that you should have chosen those two as your example. Histoplasma is a fungi that can be found in the soil, it thrives in bat and bird droppings...but we don't have the fungi in the UK, so *we *don't get histoplasmosis. And I expect the same goes for a lot of other places in the world.

Cryptococcus is also a fungi that is found in the soil and is associated with bird droppings (not just pigeon droppings)...but it is cryotoccoccus neoformans that causes disease in humans and that typically infects immunocompromised persons, usually HIV positive.

Sorry mate, I am 1,000,000 times more likely to catch something from you (influenza, pneumonia, common cold, norovirus....etc. etc. etc.) than I am of developing cryptoccoccosis or hystoplasmosis from pigeons. 

Cynthia


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

micheel said:


> Feral pigeons are found in large numbers in cities and towns all over the world.Its Habitats include various open and semi-open environments, including agricultural and urban areas. Feral Pigeons have been associated with a variety of human diseases, including histoplasmosis and cryptococcosis.
> ------------
> micheel
> social media marketing


If you are researching feral pigeons for some school or work project......you sure came to the right place to get the straight dope for your report. Make another illogical statement or ask some questions......you will get plenty of responses.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

There are plenty of resources on this website that claim otherwise.

Here is one such link:http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/zoonoses/PijZoonosRskAZ.html


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

little bird said:


> If you are researching feral pigeons for some school or work project......you sure came to the right place to get the straight dope for your report. Make another illogical statement or ask some questions......you will get plenty of responses.



 So true.........


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Sorry, we *may* have in the UK, but if so it is very rare:

Description and Natural Habitats

Histoplasma is a thermally dimorphic fungus found in nature. Soil contaminated with bird droppings or excrements of bats is the common natural habitat for Histoplasma. *Although it is claimed to exist worldwide, tropical areas are where this fungus is more frequently encountered. It is endemic in the Tennessee-Ohio-Mississippi river basins *[462].


http://www.doctorfungus.org/thefungi/histoplasma.htm


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

I didn't die so far, and I had many feral pigeons that were injured sick etc. I know they have illnesses, all the birds and animals have it, even humans and I get alone with them, I'm fine with the one that I have at home, he is all around my house and my room, it would be very hard to change our mind at home my mom loves him like another son, or I should say grandson, I'm the mother. =)


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

You all have been much too nice to this guy. I don't have any patience for this kind of stuff. Therefore:

Michael:

Your very unprofessional, sophomoric attempt to promote your website on this forum is as absurd as the statement you have made.

Please take your hate mongering self and go peddle your crap elsewhere.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

lwerden said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> You all have been much too nice to this guy. I don't have any patience for this kind of stuff. Therefore:
> 
> ...


Louise...You maybe should have said POOP in stead of C-R-A-P!
I agree with you by the way.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I think Micheel is spamming us. I'm assuming that his name is the one contained
in his email address in his "V" card: [email protected]

When clicking on the highlighted 'signature' at the end of post #1, it brought
me to a website promoting Internet Marketing.

From the above mentioned website:

*Get your site listed in the major directories.

Get your site listed in directories relevant to your particular product or service.

Get Your Product or Service Reviewed by other Websites.

The Quickest Way To Double or Triple Your Product sale.



We Create The Message Content Describing Your Product And Service.

We Review Created Message Content.

We Post ad in Highly Ranked, Visited and Relevant Forum, Blog, classified,wiki And User polls,General comments etc..

We Post The Ad As Per The Rules Of Each Website.

Ariticle That Is Posted Relevant To The Link To Product And Service As Specified By You .*

Guess if this "member" continues to spam, the 'mods' will have to do their 
magic...

fp


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Obviously he just want attention.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I only posted that essay on pigeon disease just in case some innocent newbie was surfing the internet and stumbled upon that incorrect statement.
I couldn't let that one stand.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Micheel is no longer among the active members as I, too, believe the original post was nothing more than a spammer or a troll looking to get some attention. That has now happened.

Terry


----------

